
Hilbert Space - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert_space
======
peter_d_sherman
>"The mathematical concept of a Hilbert space, named after David Hilbert,
_generalizes the notion of Euclidean space_.

It extends the methods of vector algebra and calculus from the two-dimensional
Euclidean plane and three-dimensional space to _spaces with any finite or
infinite number of dimensions_."

